# Question about a DIY mini split install



## who me? (7 mo ago)

I have a 9000 BTU mini split that comes with enough coolant for a 16 - 25 foot line set.
I purchased the unit with a 10-foot line set and only need about 5 feet of it. (not precharged lines)
My question is, will there be too much coolant for the 10 feet, or if I shorten it to 5 feet?


----------

